# Is the US national anthem taught in school?



## Somerset (Jan 28, 2012)

I've noticed on u tube clips from the USA that when the anthem is played everybody seems to know the words. I'm also very impressed with the way everyone stands tall and proud. Over here most people just know the first line - when our football fans start singing it I cringe as the sound diminishes so quickly. So many people here chat, chew gum, slouch or just look bored when it is played. David Beckham is an honourable exception, you can tell he is so proud of playing for his country. David is a good family man, but far from a rocket scientist - so if he can learn it, all can learn it.

End of rant.


----------



## TexanRose (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, our national anthem actually has multiple stanzas, and I doubt that most know any more of it than the first verse (I don't either). It's worth learning as a whole, though, in my opinion, and I hope to learn it with my children at some point.

"Blest with victory and peace, may the heav'n rescued land
Praise the Power that hath made and preserved us a nation.
Then conquer we must, when our cause it is just,
And this be our motto: 'In God is our trust.' "


----------



## Jack K (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't remember learning it in school, though some kids might. But it's sung (with the words) all the time at sporting events and ceremonies. I think that's how most Americans come to appreciate it and learn it.

As songs go, it seems to me to be less stirring and harder to sing than other nations' anthems.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 28, 2012)

I learned it at Cub scouts and elementary school.


----------



## Zach (Jan 28, 2012)

We were not taught it in school, it is just sung before all sporting events.


----------



## Rufus (Jan 28, 2012)

As a High Schooler I've never "learned it", however at every assembly we stand with hand over heart when it is played, and I don't know all the words but I could probably guess my way through it. The United States is, even in least bits, probably by far more Patriotic than the United Kingdom (can't say this for sure), we do the pledge every morning at school and I highly doubt I know someone who doesn't know all the words to it.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 28, 2012)

I can't remember being taught the anthem in school per se, but the first stanza is sung frequently enough that it's pretty easy to pick up. But it's tough to sing compared to many other countries.


----------



## Edward (Jan 28, 2012)

In Texas, they don't sing the national anthem in school, but they start each morning with the Pledge to the American flag and the Pledge to the Texas flag. The latter can cause culture shock to those moving in from other states. Foreign nationals can stand quietly and respectfully during the pledges. 

For those not familiar with it: "Honor the Texas flag; I pledge allegiance to thee, Texas, one state under God, one and indivisible."


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 28, 2012)

As a Canadian I never remember learning the Canadian Anthem I just always knew it. I'm assuming i was tough it in school as its not something I would catch on by my self nor would my parents think once about teaching me. In Canadian schools we sing the anthem everyday Its bound to be internalized.


----------



## PhilA (Jan 28, 2012)

The patriotic song that became the National Anthem of the United Kingdom is relatively modern in its usage and is sung in support of the monarchy. Presumably played in the dozen or so countries the queen is still constitutional monarch. 

As for Mr Beckham, who I would not acknowledge as a good role model, he is of course singing the anthem of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland whilst playing for England!
Looking bored when it is being played and not singing, look no further than the Queen. You will find me singing it only after we see her!

If you sing it Ken, how would we know if you were singing with pride for England, United Kingdom or Bermuda?


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 29, 2012)

I learned it in public school, sang it at least once a week in the 1960s.

And I teach it in our home school -

all four stanzas. . .


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 29, 2012)

The tune to The Star Spangled Banner was originally an English drinking song, which explains why no one can sing it.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 29, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> The tune to The Star Spangled Banner was originally an English drinking song, which explains why no one can sing it.



I can sing it. I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not even sure which one is the National Anthem: _Star Spangled Banner_? (Is Spangled the right word? A word at all? I'm going crazy.) Or_ America the Beautiful_? I know I learned_ America the Beautiful_ in elementary music class and probably thought that was our anthem, but that's definitely not the one sang at ball games.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 29, 2012)

We learned the first stanza of the national anthem in music class at our public elementary school (that is, state primary school--just learned from Carl Trueman that public school means something rather different across the pond). The other stanzas are rarely sung (in fact I've only seen them written and have not once heard them).


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, dear me. It is the "Star Spangled Banner."

It saddens me that Americans don't know that. I am rather patriotic and I deplore the poor promotion of basic patriotic values such as this.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2012)

The students at our school learned all four verses. I was impressed.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 30, 2012)

he beholds said:


> I'm not even sure which one is the National Anthem: _Star Spangled Banner_? (Is Spangled the right word? A word at all? I'm going crazy.) Or_ America the Beautiful_? I know I learned_ America the Beautiful_ in elementary music class and probably thought that was our anthem, but that's definitely not the one sang at ball games.



I wish "America the Beautiful" was our national anthem. It is greatly superior in tune and lyric to what we currently have.

"The Star Spangled Banner" has an awkward tune, and it's all about the flag rather than the country.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> Oh, dear me. It is the "Star Spangled Banner."
> 
> It saddens me that Americans don't know that. I am rather patriotic and I deplore the poor promotion of basic patriotic values such as this.



Yeah, I'm thankful to live here because I am free to worship the Lord and raise my kids the way I choose, and it's a beautiful country and I have a beautiful life, but I'm happy with the level of patriotic-indoctrination I've received (or didn't receive).


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 30, 2012)

Daniel, it's my understanding that the "Star Spangled Banner" is originally a four stanza poem by Francis Scott Key. I don't recall who set the tune for the first stanza, which was adopted eventually (by Congress I suppose) to be our national anthem.

Read as a poem, I think it is quite stellar.

The flag is used as a metaphor. The scene is a Revolutionary War battle, and the author is on a boat, having been captured by the British, yearning to see whether the Americans have held the Fort (McHenry?) overnight. He can occasionally see the flag still there with the illumination of bombs/'rockets', but is often in the dark, trying to discern from noise and huzzahs whether we have prevailed. In the morning he rejoices that with the morning's first beam he sees the flag, tattered, but still flying over the fort. Further stanza appreciate this event and in the end it is prayer-like, hoping that it will be ever thus where free men stand.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> Daniel, it's my understanding that the "Star Spangled Banner" is originally a four stanza poem by Francis Scott Key. I don't recall who set the tune for the first stanza, which was adopted eventually (by Congress I suppose) to be our national anthem.
> 
> Read as a poem, I think it is quite stellar.
> 
> The flag is used as a metaphor. The scene is a Revolutionary War battle, and the author is on a boat, having been captured by the British, yearning to see whether the Americans have held the Fort (McHenry?) overnight. He can occasionally see the flag still there with the illumination of bombs/'rockets', but is often in the dark, trying to discern from noise and huzzahs whether we have prevailed. In the morning he rejoices that with the morning's first beam he sees the flag, tattered, but still flying over the fort. Further stanza appreciate this event and in the end it is prayer-like, hoping that it will be ever thus where free men stand.



Thanks, you are right. As a poem, it is quite good. The imagery is wonderful, and it part of a great story. But the first stanza alone makes for a weak national anthem, in my opinion. I'd much rather have it as a multi-stanza patriotic song, and take a different national anthem that is easier to be sung by the masses and is more about the country as a whole.


----------



## ac7k (Jan 30, 2012)

I learned it when I was in Naval Junior ROTC in High School. It was part of my cadet training.


----------



## Edward (Jan 30, 2012)

36 U.S. Code § 301

(a) Designation.— The composition consisting of the words and music known as the Star-Spangled Banner is the national anthem.

(b) Conduct During Playing.— During a rendition of the national anthem—
(1) when the flag is displayed—
(A) individuals in uniform should give the military salute at the first note of the anthem and maintain that position until the last note;
(B) members of the Armed Forces and veterans who are present but not in uniform may render the military salute in the manner provided for individuals in uniform; and
(C) all other persons present should face the flag and stand at attention with their right hand over the heart, and men not in uniform, if applicable, should remove their headdress with their right hand and hold it at the left shoulder, the hand being over the heart; and
(2) when the flag is not displayed, all present should face toward the music and act in the same manner they would if the flag were displayed.

------

I don't see anything limiting it to the first verse, although I have not fully researched.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 30, 2012)

Edward said:


> 36 U.S. Code § 301
> 
> (a) Designation.— The composition consisting of the words and music known as the Star-Spangled Banner is the national anthem.
> 
> ...


 WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT is that? Is that a LAW? If so, is everyone else terrified right now, too?????


----------



## SRoper (Jan 31, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> The flag is used as a metaphor. The scene is a Revolutionary War battle, and the author is on a boat, having been captured by the British, yearning to see whether the Americans have held the Fort (McHenry?) overnight. He can occasionally see the flag still there with the illumination of bombs/'rockets', but is often in the dark, trying to discern from noise and huzzahs whether we have prevailed. In the morning he rejoices that with the morning's first beam he sees the flag, tattered, but still flying over the fort. Further stanza appreciate this event and in the end it is prayer-like, hoping that it will be ever thus where free men stand.



Yes, the setting is the Battle of Fort McHenry, but it is the War of 1812.


----------

